# have you ever, or would you ever refuse to sell a goat to someone?



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

How "picky" is everyone about who they will sell their goats to? Will you sell a single goat to someone who has no other goats and does not intend to get more goats? When selling do ou ask any questions about their facilities? Do you expect your buyers to have at least done some research? Will you sell a single goat to be a companion for a different tyoe of animal (for instance a horse)? Will you flat out tell someone that you won;t sell them a goat or will you just try to discourage them? 

Personally, I won't sell a single unless the person already has a goat. I expect them to have decent facilities (they do not have to be fancy, but they do have to be sufficient to keep a goat in and safe). So far I have not had to flat out tell someone no but I have discouraged a buyer by convincing them that goats are a major PITA if you do not have the proper facilities to keep them contained.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, I would refuse if I felt I had to, though it would be hard for me because I am a people-pleaser. My goats are my responsibility and I can't let them knowingly go to a place that won't care for them properly.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I would absolutely refuse if I did not think that the buyer would properly care for the goat. I have refused to sell puppies before. My animals are quality and loving family members. I would never sell to someone who does not have the same mentality.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

LuvmyGoaties said:


> Will you sell a single goat to someone who has no other goats and does not intend to get more goats?
> 
> _Tentatively, yes. Not often, but I have done it a few times. The person, situation and individual goat has to be absolutely right. They need to be home an awful lot and have enough time to dedicate to the goat, good facilities and I will not sell the goat if it is to be kept in the same area as a dog, they must have no dogs or a separate goat area. I will generally do a trial period for an unorthodox situation. _
> 
> ...


Hope that helps


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Everybody has awesome responses  Way to go people !!
My husband and I have flat out refused to sell people our pups .
There are just signs that you pick up without even talking to them much that makes you aware that they arent a "good fit".

I will do the same with my goats. If you dont meet the criteria mentioned in the other posts above , I will not sell you one of my 
goats. BOTTOM LINE


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Know what I hate? When you have a goat listed on CL...(or any livestock for that matter) and you put _*in detail*_ facts about the animal and such....and you get an e-mail response like this :

when can i come out  OR will u take...(this amount?)  OR where r u located

:hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair:

UMMMM......how about *HI, My name is....and I want a goat for....* sheesh, I don't respond to e-mails that are like that. :eyeroll:

That's a good start on weeding out the people who aren't fit usually.....but I don't hold it against someone if it is their first goat.We all had a first goat  (some of us not so long ago  ) I do make sure they have my phone number,e-mail addy and have a buddy for the goat.
I also have care sheets for all the animals I sell that include websites for referral.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Haha, nygoatmom, this makes me so glad I am always as polite and well spoken as possible in emails!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good! Then I would sell you a goat


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Not that I have sold a goat yet but when I did dog rescue we did home visits,vet checks,landlord checks & more. I doubt I will be that intense BUT I will INSIST on a signed contract stating that if for any reason they choose to sell/giveaway that I get first choice!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I have refused to sell to people before. Granted I only had one buckling to find a home for last year but I had all types of people respond to my CL ad. Some didn't even care to hear about his health history just wanted a lawnmower. I refused people that did not have another goat. I had one lady get rude with me because she was looking for a pet for her son, and had no plans for any other goats. Sorry but children are not a substitute for a goat companion. Kids lose interest too fast anyway. I told her to get a puppy. Then I had people only want to give me $25 dollars for him!! His disbudding cost me more than that! They acted like they were doing me a favor to offer to come and get him for that. Sorry I will just keep him. I ended up holding my ground and he went to a great home with a doe. Lady was retired and wanted a few goats again. I lucked up with her! I'm glad he is in a great home with someone who knows about goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Been there and done that!
I'll help educate anyone who has a want to learn before they take their goats home..... I am extremely picky about where my kids go, though I've also had a few who ended up in not so good homes....after the new owners were willing to learn, proper facilities etc. Really saddened me too because I truly thought that these people would work out.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Once I had a fellow when I named the price of one for meat, "$100!!"
"Look, I had to feed the doe while she was pregnant."
I didnt get into mucking watering them yrly vacs etc. If the meat kids dont go for 125 they go in our own freezer.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Yep, twice.

First, wanted a goat RIGHT NOW for her kids party. Second, wanted a buck for her child's first goat. 

With the second, she had never had goats before and didn't want something bad to happen to either goat or child.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I haven't refused anyone yet, at least that I can remember. For the most part the goat will end up sold to someone who will give it a good home before the "iffy" person gets around to coming to look. I have had some crazy people contact me, or people who think they can get a cheap goat, but otherwise they have all been pretty good.

I have sold goats then later find out they were killed by the neighbors dogs  or find out that they aren't being fed well or keep escaping  whenever I hear this it almost makes me want to require a resume with pics of current goats and current facilities before selling them a goat. Unfortunately that would probably drive a lot of people away. 

I really do like it when I hear back from people who have bought a goat saying how happy they are with the goat and how well they are doing. Just recently I heard back from someone who had bought a buck kid from me last fall. She had just had his first kids born and was very pleased with them. Sent me some pics and they are beautiful.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> whenever I hear this it almost makes me want to require a resume with pics of current goats and current facilities before selling them a goat. Unfortunately that would probably drive a lot of people away.


That would probably be a really good ideal with the first time goat owners


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't had to refuse one yet, but there are a couple of people if they ever show up thinking I'll sell them another goat, they are sadly mistaken. But I think they already know they are not welcome here. They are 'goat traders' buy goats inexpensive and try to sell them as something they are not <fullbloods w/papers> to rip people off.

Otherwise, thankfully most everyone has been wonderful. But certainly if I thought someone wouldn't take care of our goats, then I would not allow them to take them.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

This is the scariest part for me, I've only sold one goat so far and he was my first goat and ouch did that hurt but thankfully a friend of mine helped me find him a good home where he'd have some date nights. I don't know what i will do when it's time to start selling kids.


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

We took in a runt baby because no one wanted him and my daughter adored him. He was our first ever goat and him and my daughter are total buddies. We had no other goats at the time but I grew to love him to so I bought two does and I love all of them. So as far as selling based on the only goat they will have I would not hold that against them.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , maybe only sell to people who are on this forum 
I'm with you Christy , I have no idea how I will feel the first couple 
of times around  But , like they say , you cant keep them all.
And , we all know it would be hard to afford them all , lol
So , I figure I will only breed so many a year or season .
So as not to get over whelmed and rushed to sell them off fast.
I seriously wont sell to anybody who wants a first goat , I just won't.
I think not breeding too often will make it easier to be picky on 
where I place my goats.....idk .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You know , I just re thought what I just posted and all I can say is what was I thinking ? I didnt know a heck of alot when i got my first goats !
But what Im afraid of selling them to someone who nver had goats is 
that they wont care about learning as much as they could like I did or
like any of us did. I couldnt live with myself if I found out someone 
killed my goat unexpectantly because they didnt know any better.
Idk , its such a tough decision !!
I just want the best for my goats and would love to teach someone basics and where to go for knowledge , what vet to use , things like 
that. I just afraid of selling to someone that thinks they will buy a goat for the kids for Easter or something and then dump it at the nearest park afterwards. SO , I think I stand by my decision to sell only to people I know that have goats or the facilities for one.
And has had animals that I know of....I think there is just so much you 
can do as for scoping people out before selling to them...
Sheesh , my head hurts just thinking about this , but it is something
I need to straighten out and think through sooner then later.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I know people that I wouldn't never sell any type of animal too, let alone a goat. 

I would possibly sell one as an only goat. Bottle babies normally are more human so.they may be fine but from a large herd I wouldn't. 

Someone said they wouldn't sell a goat to someone as a first. We all started somewhere and to be honest as.long as they have educated themselves and are open to.learning more I would. I was 15 when I got my first goat and spent 8 mnths reading and learning. I think as long as they know they're stuff then yes I would sell a goat as a first goat to someone. ... Its.better to have.people buy from a good breeder who is willing to help them then to start with disease ridden auction goats and know what to do. 

I apologize in advance if it sounds like I am calling anyone out, not even sure who said it. But when I started out it was all I.could do to someone to help me and answer questions. Its hard starting out reading alone and I am thankful to have.found this forum and.made connections at shows.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> You know , I just re thought what I just posted and all I can say is what was I thinking ? I didnt know a heck of alot when i got my first goats !
> But what Im afraid of selling them to someone who nver had goats is
> that they wont care about learning as much as they could like I did or
> like any of us did. I couldnt live with myself if I found out someone
> ...


Didn't see this post before my rant haha... when I started out nobody would help me. Now three years later I'm winning with my goats. Education goes a long way and I will only sell to educated buyers, regardless of how many goats. I've invited people to my farm before to teach them... I wish just wish I had someone do that with me three years ago.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Seeing as how I'm raising goats to sell for both pets and meat I have a unique situation.

I would sell a meat goat to ANYONE provided I take the goat to the butcher....

Pet goats will be sold to "pet homes". Being any home that can provide a decent life. Decent food, proper vet care, proper shelter and companionship.

When I took in and rehomed parrots I took a different view than most "rescues". Most "rescues" won't adopt out to the average american family. I took the mindset that a mediocore home was better than warehousing parrots. So many "rescues" warehouse parrots because NO ONE can meet their standards. To me it would seem that most animals would be happier in a medicore home than no home at all.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sometimes the rescue groups take it too far....I mean trying to adopt a cat has as much paperwork as a mortgage loan


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I think its a bit harsh to say you wouldnt sell to a first time goat owner - we were all first timers once. jmo.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree , I was one too . But I re phrased myself saying that I would sell to someone that is looking to give a great home and willing to learn what is needed to keep them healthy and happy.
I will not sell to someone who wants them as a project for the kids for the summer and once they get tired of them , then the goat suffers and is neglected and then it "suddenly" dies.
You can pretty much see those types of people coming , but not always.
I will always try my best to place a animal in a great home , bottom line.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was also lucky enough to have found this forum !!
I take a step back and watch how much more experienced people answer questions and handle emergencies and I am forever grateful that these 
no one judges anybody , they just try to help as best they can .
I really am sorry I said I wouldn't sell to a first timer.
I think it was just more of a emotional response after reading sad stories of animals suffering in the hands of in experienced people.
I stand corrected and sort of embarrassed I said that


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I never have, but I would refuse to sell to someone who didn't want to learn.
All my goats have gone to new or first time owners. All of them were really excited and eager to learn.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I absolutely would refuse to sell an animal if I didn't feel it would be a good home. I had a $700 show dog (over 10 yrs ago) that when the guy showed up my champion male immediately put his hair up and growled- he was the most mild tempered dog (he was use to just about anyone since he was shown). I told the guy no, he kept saying I have cash right now I told him no money or not. 
I'd screen people before selling or placing an animal.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Trickyrooo don't be embarrassed. I totally got what you meant. You meant uneducated people that aren't looking to learn and already think they know everything!! I have talk to some first time goat owners that think they know everything and refuse to learn from you when you nicely try and educate them. My favorite quote was "My Grandfather raised goats and they do fine with no shelter and vet care!" Shesh lol.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

IrishRoots said:


> Trickyrooo don't be embarrassed. I totally got what you meant. You meant uneducated people that aren't looking to learn and already think they know everything!! I have talk to some first time goat owners that think they know everything and refuse to learn from you when you nicely try and educate them. My favorite quote was "My Grandfather raised goats and they do fine with no shelter and vet care!" Shesh lol.


I agree...don't be embarrassed. I always say no uneducated, knowy buyers. I find those types annoying and harmful to the goats.

I know several of these types and I would not sell them a goat. I still have questions about Goats all the time ... gotta ask them to learn more


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH you bet I have refused. these are my babies and I need to knwo they are going to a loving home.

I do not at all mind first time goat owners as long as they are willing to ask questions. When they do not asl questions and act like they know what they are doing because "I have horses, or I have other livestock", then it becomes a no for me.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im glad you guys got what I was trying to say , lol
You have all explained it perfectly. 
A know it all ( they think ) that has owned animals before ( hamster )
and they dont want to hear about yearly shots and such because tehy dont beleive in vaccinating , can go somewhere else IMO , because they will not get a goat from me.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Im just stating guys they CAN go with out vaccines 
The old guy i get my goats for free from dosent vaccine them.
They don't leave the pasture till he sells them or it pick mine up. And they get very little human contact.
And they don't get them in the wild. 
Im shure if their paying 300+ for one then their gonna vaccinate it but still.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They can go without vaccines. The point is though, that people have to be willing to learn the type of management that they have chosen. Not just throw feed at them twice a day and expect them to thrive. 
There are a few people on here that I know don't vaccinate their herds, they have learned to manage their goats in that manner and to recognize when they have a problem that requires an anti-toxin. They are responsible owners with the knowledge to do what they are doing. For me not to vaccinate would be irresponsible and not good for my animals. The boys are hauled in trailers, we use the same campgrounds as horses, we are in the forest, climbing rocks, crossing rivers. Their browse changes with each new camp, they are very likely to cut themselves on something, They are at risk for Tetanus. 
Would I sell to a pack goat person who didn't vaccinate for Tetanus? No. Would I sell to a person who keeps their goats at home and protects them but, doesn't vaccinate? Yes. The situation is different and the lifestyle is different. 
When I sell goats I try to deliver them. That way I can see first hand how they are going to be kept. I'd rather put a promising young boy into the freezer then in a bad home.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Absolutely , maybe using vaccinating wasnt a good idea , maybe I should have said they don't believe in giving minerals or fresh water everyday...


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Im not just picking on you tricky

And yes pack goats and goats that are always in the woods to eat id deaf make them have vaccines

But i was just stating that because alot of y'all were stating that .
Im not tryin g to be mean i wa just giving my opinion on te fact not all of them need vaccines


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't watered since October  I have a creek. 

I want to hear thought out reasoning for what the prospective buyers are choosing. I don't want to hear I'm going to do it like my grandpa did. Things have changed in 60 years...


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I have not had any to sell, but an elderly neighbor use to have a herd of about 40 Boer goats and he has refused on many occasions. This is commercial goat country and Mexican's love their cabrito. He refused to sell because the goats were young and he knew the goat would become BBQ immediately, so he just said "no, their to young".


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My pet peeve is people who want a goat but, they can't afford to come look at them or even meet you somewhere public. 
How are they going to feed and care for it if they can't even buy gas?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

goathiker said:


> My pet peeve is people who want a goat but, they can't afford to come look at them or even meet you somewhere public.
> How are they going to feed and care for it if they can't even buy gas?


Omg!! Not just goats but with any animal!!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I've never been on the selling end, only the buying end. But I can say that if something didn't seem right to me, I'd definitely say no. I'd probably ask why they want goats, for pictures or a description of where the goat will be living, ask if they have other goats, any other animals, and some other basic questions. I think you'd be able to tell if a person was serious and committed or not.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

No offense taken goatgirl132 
But I am done , my point was made , I think :wink:


----------



## danswildbunch (Dec 30, 2009)

I have actually sold on a trial basis to someone who insisted that they would do homework and take good care of a set of twin doelings. I checked back two months later and one of them was very wormy and just losing weight hand over fist. I reminded them of the contract and they gave the girls back. I don't like to sell to someone that won't make the effort to learn how to properly care for their animals. If someone doesn't know how to care for an animal there are plenty of places *like this one* to learn from.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Great thoughts everyone. I'm glad to see that most people won;t sell to to someone just becase they are willing to pay your asking price.

I actually had a case last year where I thought I wouldn't want to sell my 2 baby wethers the some people. I had received an e-mail from them in a response to my CL add. They said that a friend of theirs had come over to their house and brought his baby goat. It was so cute they just had to have one. It's bad enough wnem people get puppies and kittens on an impulse but a goat... . I figured I would give them the benefit of the doubt and told them to call me to set up atime to come out. When they called I found out that they lived in a not so good part of town, at this point I had pretty much made up my mind NOT to sell to them but figured I could at least educate them . They came out and turned out to be a super nice family. They had done a TON of research in the 48 hours since the baby goat had visited them. They had actually decided to wait a year to get goats but had wanted to come out to see my set up. They had decided before they even got here that they wanted to wait until they could get everything set up. Oh - and it turned out that the baby goat that had visited them was form the other pair of wethers that I had sold the week before. 

As for not selling to people who don't vaccinate, I don't vaccinate my dogs, cats or horses after their first few years but my horses and cats don;t leave my property and my dogs don't have much contact with other dogs either. I have no problem if people don;t vaccinate after doing their research but if they just don't vaccinate because they are being cheap then I would be leary of selling to them.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

^^^ (response to the not vaccinating bc of being cheep )
You can be cheep owning goats??? I wanna learn!! Lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> ^^^ (response to the not vaccinating bc of being cheep )
> You can be cheep owning goats??? I wanna learn!! Lol


 Just wait until I get everything together and bring home my rescue goat. You'll see what cheap looks like on a purebred Alpine with some of the better bloodlines. Very sad actually.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I have already refused to sell to two people this year. The way I weed out the people who aren't serious is I ask a little more than I want and if I like the people buying my goats I give them a discount. I am very very picky about who I sell my goats to.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I had a person buy 2 goats from me, in my first year. Thought she would make a good home for them. About a year later she told me that she sold those goats and wanted to buy others. Since she didn't tell me she had to sell the goats I was "suspicious", I did some investigation and decided she may be a "collector" of kids...once they grew up...she'd sell them and buy kids. So, I told her I would not sell her any more kids. Still not trying to be mean about it. About 6 months later she called with a sick kid. I went to look at it and try to help her. Come to find out...she had gone to the "shore" for 2 weeks, leaving 8 week old kids in the care of a neighbor. Who just threw the pellets into the pen on the ground, it was horrible. I treated the best I could and told her what else to get...got about half way home and called her...I'm coming back to get those kids...I'll nurse them at my home. No argument, I got the kids, it was "touch and go" for awhile, but they pulled through. I told her "Either have goats or go to the shore, not both". She sold the goats, and didn't get any more.

What kills me is when people ask me for my opinion...but...want to tell me what the other breeder said...I told her...take her advice or mine...but don't confuse me by telling me (2nd hand) what the other guy says. If I want to know what the other breeder says, I will call them. He said/she said, just gets confusing.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

danswildbunch said:


> I have actually sold on a trial basis to someone who insisted that they would do homework and take good care of a set of twin doelings. I checked back two months later and one of them was very wormy and just losing weight hand over fist. I reminded them of the contract and they gave the girls back. I don't like to sell to someone that won't make the effort to learn how to properly care for their animals. If someone doesn't know how to care for an animal there are plenty of places *like this one* to learn from.


I agree, there is a lot of information available on how to properly care for goats. I knew nothing when Lawn Mower just showed up one evening. I really believed I would find her owner but I still stopped by a feed store the next day. I wanted to make sure I took proper care of her until her owner was found, which never happened. When it became clear I now had a goat, I started asking everyone and anyone who knew anything about goats every question I had. Granted, this is goat country and there are lots of people who raise goats, but every community has feed stores, vets, etc. that know something. And then there is the internet. Lots and lots of info on the web to teach anyone who needs a crash course in goat care. Plenty of books on the market on goats too. If someone like me, who knew nothing about caring for a goat can learn and take proper care of a goat that just shows up at the door, then no one has an excuse for ignorance.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm selling my first goat today, and well if something seemed up, or not right. I'd ask to see pictures and have a description of the area where they'd be kept. And if I still wasnt convinced they would have a good home, I'd try and talk them out of it, or tell them to go research a bit more and make sure they can give them a good home, and then come back and I would gladly sell them a goat. 

When I bought my first two goats the lady demonstrated hoof trimming and showed me all her food, supplies, etc., and took me through the basic care skills. I really appreciated that. So I would probably do that to some extent.

I don't really have to worry this time because I'm trading my buck for a doe, so I know he has other goats and a good setup!


----------



## mikescott (Dec 16, 2012)

LuvmyGoaties said:


> How "picky" is everyone about who they will sell their goats to? Will you sell a single goat to someone who has no other goats and does not intend to get more goats? When selling do ou ask any questions about their facilities? Do you expect your buyers to have at least done some research? Will you sell a single goat to be a companion for a different tyoe of animal (for instance a horse)? Will you flat out tell someone that you won;t sell them a goat or will you just try to discourage them?
> 
> Personally, I won't sell a single unless the person already has a goat. I expect them to have decent facilities (they do not have to be fancy, but they do have to be sufficient to keep a goat in and safe). So far I have not had to flat out tell someone no but I have discouraged a buyer by convincing them that goats are a major PITA if you do not have the proper facilities to keep them contained.


Yes tranportation means ;olot


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I usually weed out the people I won't sell to before I ever reply to their message. Either because of something about their message OR something that comes up when i google their email and name. 

I HIGHLY recommend googling their info if they contact you through email. It can bring up ads they have placed, and posts on online forums, that will tell you a LOT about them. I had a mini horse for sale a while ago and had someone approach me who had been posting on a disgusting forum i won't even tell you what it was about. And someone who had wanted a buck I had for sale was also posting about things on a horse forum that lead me to believe she had a puppy mill, and was an animal hoarder.


----------



## goatlover74 (Nov 28, 2012)

When I got my first goats, they came as a pair. I visited them at their home to check their facilities. Than the girl I bought them from went with me to buy everything I needed. She also came to my home to see their new home. I know this can't happen for everyone. But I asked every question I could. Now I have ten goats( love them all). If I were to sell( which I am not). I would ask them as many questions I wanted, and to be allowed to check on the goat later too. But I wouldn't sell to anyone if it was to be the only goat.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

WarPony said:


> I usually weed out the people I won't sell to before I ever reply to their message. Either because of something about their message OR something that comes up when i google their email and name.
> 
> I HIGHLY recommend googling their info if they contact you through email. It can bring up ads they have placed, and posts on online forums, that will tell you a LOT about them. I had a mini horse for sale a while ago and had someone approach me who had been posting on a disgusting forum i won't even tell you what it was about. And someone who had wanted a buck I had for sale was also posting about things on a horse forum that lead me to believe she had a puppy mill, and was an animal hoarder.


Never thought about Googling. I do look at Facebook profile's but alot of that is just me being nosy and looking for.more goat pics hahaha


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Googeling peoples name won't always work.
Google Emily Scott. 
What do you find? A swim suit model. 
Am i a swim suit model? 
No! I don't have the body and i have way more dignity than that.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Google won't give out info on minors. However, I can read all your forum activity
http://www.bing.com/search?q=goatgirl132&form=CPNTDF&pc=CPNTDF&src=IE-SearchBox


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Googeling peoples name won't always work.
> Google Emily Scott.
> What do you find? A swim suit model.
> Am i a swim suit model?
> No! I don't have the body and i have way more dignity than that.


I have dignity and I am a swimsuit model!

I kid I kid! Seriously though, I have the body and I'd do it in a heartbeat if the price was right! lol


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

Last year was my first year with goats and my first year with kids born. I had four kids born to my two girls last year and sold all four kids to neighbors who I thought would take good care of them. This evening I found out that the doeling actually starved to death! The person I had sold a single wether to (he needed a companion for his buck and has taken good care of his wether) had been to this other person's house (who bought two kids from me...a wether and his sister, my only doeling from last year). He saw that the doeling looked in bad shape so he offered to buy both of the little goats. I didn't know about any of this until today, mind you. Anyway, this poor doeling was nothing but skin and bones, literally. As soon as I heard about her I rushed over to see what could be done but she died minutes before I got there. 

I will never be so careless about who I sell my goats to again. These people live down the street from me and I had told them to come to me any time with any questions they had...instead they left thier 13 year old daughter in charge of feeding the horse and the two goats. The horse died earlier this winter...starvation also. I wish I had known... They will never get an animal from me or anyone I know ever again...

...and I will be much more careful this year when finding buyers for my kids.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

goatgirl132 said:


> Googeling peoples name won't always work.
> Google Emily Scott.
> What do you find? A swim suit model.
> Am i a swim suit model?
> No! I don't have the body and i have way more dignity than that.


Of course not, but is that a reason not to use the valuable resource? 

to further explain: I don't google just their name, I google their personal email along with their other info that they have provided like phone number, location, name if I have it, and nickname if they use it (email and phone number are the usual info I have, this brings up any ads they placed using those as contact numbers so I can see if they have been selling a lot of animals on craigslist and might be a trader).

Email and most common internet nickname can get me a LOT of things, as I mentioned in my earlier post. No one else has their exact email so if something does come up it is pretty reliable that it is related to them in some way.

This type of search also has nothing to do with age, only with internet activity. This is how I found out that the "24 year old woman in vet school" was actually a 13 year old who made a habit of emailing horse for sale ads to get pictures of horses so she could post them online claiming they were her horses.

It is usually pretty easy to weed out the wrong results. Anyone not local to me? probably the wrong person.

Sometimes I get nothing at all. But sometimes I just plain get something that makes me SOOO glad I took the time to double check. Like I said, it saved me from selling my mini colt to someone who had posted all kinds of disgusting stuff at a forum with a topic i will not describe here, it may not always help weed out bad homes but has paid off often enough for me that i will always do it.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Dayna said:


> I have dignity and I am a swimsuit model!
> 
> I kid I kid! Seriously though, I have the body and I'd do it in a heartbeat if the price was right! lol


I don't have the body, not so sure about dignity, lol.... but I would do it if it meant I could afford to buy the other doeling I want, haha!! (I only had money for one, but the lady has another one I want really bad. Nubians. Oh heavens I only had set aside enough to get one, *sob*!) At my age and weight they might just pay me to put my clothes back ON over my swim suit.... hey, that might not be a bad idea! *giggles*


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well if you googled me, you'd see a lot of CL ads....I have a small poultry operation and sell LOTS of birds.....but I'm not a "trader"...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

WarPony said:


> Of course not, but is that a reason not to use the valuable resource?
> 
> to further explain: I don't google just their name, I google their personal email along with their other info that they have provided like phone number, location, name if I have it, and nickname if they use it (email and phone number are the usual info I have, this brings up any ads they placed using those as contact numbers so I can see if they have been selling a lot of animals on craigslist and might be a trader).
> 
> ...


 .
I'll be honest ... that creeps me out


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dayna said:


> I have dignity and I am a swimsuit model!
> 
> I kid I kid! Seriously though, I have the body and I'd do it in a heartbeat if the price was right! lol


Hahaha no..... Not what i ment 
The type of swimsuit mosle and the stuff she does


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

keren said:


> .
> I'll be honest ... that creeps me out


You crack me up Keren! It is kinda scary though


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I googled someone's name before because the email was iffy. Turns out someone else had posted about them -- it was spam.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Alright, I'll admit, I have sold kids out by themselves. BUT. Doe number one really loves dogs. The person who was buying this doe (my moms friend from work, who breeds horses and takes great care of her animals) had like five dogs. Little Annabelle gets to hang out with her herd of dogs all day, they even play together. She's going to be getting another goat this year. 
The second doe (Annabelle's sister Shikira (SMH) was going to a home with 3 or 4 kids. I am pretty sure she has pretty much constant company from the youngest boy who is about 10 or so. They also have 5 fenced acres for her to browse on. Haven't had any updates on her, but I will be pretty soon. I am hoping they are going to get another goat, otherwise I will probably offer to take her back. 

In the future, I won't be selling single goats out anymore, unless the buyer already has goats. I also won't let my parents market, sell, or be involved with any of that unless I ask...


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

From someone who sold and regretted it.......heck ya!!!!!!!! I had concerns, sold anyway and then they called a month later and said their dog ate the sweet gorgeous buck I sold them for $600. Would I replace him????
I said yes but that they would have to prove to me that it would not and could not happen again and the rest of my bucks were running $800 a piece. They never called back.
It may seem mean but I would rather eat extra goats than put them in risk of misery.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

It's my first year in goats and I have 4 kids to find homes for now (the first kid is already going to a wonderful home with a 4H family who I know)
I'm so scared of selling to someone who won't be responsible for their animals. I love my goats and care for them deeply and I want to see the kids go to homes that will do the same. So I will be sure to ask questions and make sure they are getting a goat for the right reasons.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I would like to say "Of course I would refuse!" but the fact that I am sort of shy doesn't help the matter. I sold two little kids tonight. This lady had a very big dog crate, and but a black comforter in with them.  I could tell she loved them, but they were her first goats. I always have this thought in the back of my mind going "What if something happens and she kills them on accident." or "What if her doberman eats them???". BUT, this is how I chose to live and these choices need to be made. When you have a bunch of un-neutered makes running around your farm, you have to chose to sell them and can't be too darn picky!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just make shure she know too keep them separate

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Lily's Mom said:


> It may seem mean but I would rather eat extra goats than put them in risk of misery.


THIS, 110% this. Here we call it "harvesting". They are given lives, identities, and love. When the time comes, we will hug them, kiss them, and use them. Their lives are being protected from an unkind fate, and their bodies are being used for a good purpose.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, they were both wethers and brothers, they will be kept together.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have absolutely flat out told people NO if I had to. As some of you may have seen, I have a lot of animals, so I sell a lot. And I have refused so many people, probably at least 100 by now.
Its normally people wanting to buy a pet piglet for their child because " we had a potbelly for a few day and it fell of the porch and died, our 2 year old daughter keeps crying so we need another pig" ...... excuse me? WHAT?! I tell them that the parents of these piglets are about 700lbs each they WILL grow, and I don't recommend a pig for a two year old child.
Or people wanting me to sell them a day old piglet for $20, um NO.

Or asking if they were to sit on the piglet (40lb piglet) would they squeal? Or when they would be big enough that they wouldn't squeal. I told them they were retarded and shouldn't own animals and hung up.

I also had a guy by three pigs from me, and as he was leaving he said " I hope these ones don't die, and I don't have to come back for another" what in the world, why would they die?!?!? He was going to feed them an all fodder diet ....

Or them wanting to buy a newly hatch parrot so they can have the experience of handfeeding, even though they have no experience at all with formula and syringe feeding something. NO

Or them wanting to buy one of my triple registered BRED, phenomenal bloodlines, broke to ride, sound, gorgeous colored mare for $200 WTF!?!

Or wanting to buy a puppy, and feed it a vegan diet, they live in a apartment, and they want to breed it! Hello these are Australian CATTLE Dogs, they are a WORKING animal, not a toy.

Or they want to come out and by a kid, and when they get her they say "oh, I thought it would be bigger" or "well I'll have to think about" or "yeah, I don't have that much money"

Or they only want one that's sold.

Or they actually do by a horse, and I run into them in town or something and I ask " hey, hows ________ doing?" And they look at me like I'm crazy and they say "what?" And I say " you know......the horse I sold you ......" and then they say " OH, he's in a much better place now, he's doing great" and they say it with a smile and I just REALLY want to knock their teeth out!

Or (this is recent) I had a lady call me on a mare for sale, the price is firm keep in mind. She wanted to come out and look, kick a few ideas around (she wanted a lower price), and I told her, " well I don't know what you think your gonna kick around but the price is firm" and she acted all surprised like she didn't know. THEN she tells me she's gonna have a few horses put down to "make room", she even had a horse thay cut it's leg, put down. NUT JOB!

Or they are just absolutely retarded and no nothing about an animal.

I refuse people a LOT. Or they want a stud service, to their untested animals. Grrrrr!

People irritate me.

I'm sure I can come up with a million other experiences but these came to mind.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, you have full sized Pot Bellies? OMG how far are you from Salem, OR?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I haven't parted with many of my goats, just two sister does that I bottle raised and my buck, Buddy. The does went to first timers, but they made sure to do research, build facilities, and get a good goat vet before picking up my girls. They were also fairly well off, so I was confident that there wouldn't be a problem taking them to the vet should things go awry. They also signed a contract agreeing to give them back if they no longer wanted them. Both does are still happy and healthy in their home.

Buddy I was really worried would end up in a freezer if I wasn't careful, but I gave him to a fellow forum member who graciously agreed to send me pictures of her facilities first. I joke that he "went to live on a farm up state", but he really did! Now he has a harem of sexy does and plenty of love and attention. 

I would absolutely refuse to sell to a bad owner, though. These animals are innocent and dumb and can't speak for themselves if we make bad choices for them.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Wow, you have full sized Pot Bellies? OMG how far are you from Salem, OR?


People sell them CHEEEEAAAAP and free around here! I wanted one, but we have two many species already....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't have potbellied pigs, just the regular pigs. The kind for butcher or fair. I have Hampshire, Yorkshire, Duroc, and Poland China
I don't have any litters right now, I will in the fall.
I'm quite a ways away from Oregon, I live in northern California, about 80miles from Reno or 80 miles from Sacramento.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, if I feel something is not right with the buyer, I will not sell to them.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have refused to sell goats (dogs, horses, chickens etc) to certain people for a variety of reasons. Sometimes just because the sale "didn't feel right". I sort of screen the buyers before they even show up at my place.

Will I sell to a single goat home? Yes. They will and do adapt to living alone, same as a horse, cow or sheep will. Mostly, my bucklings go to a dealer for meat.

To those of you who made agreements or even have a signed agreement about returning the goats if they are no longer wanted or having first refusal, check with a lawyer. Most of those agreements, even if written, are not legally binding in many states. Mostly, once the animal leaves your ownership, you lose complete control over it. Check it out before learning the hard way. I've sat in many small claims court cases about situations like that. The judge never once found in favor of the original seller. They each stated that once the animal is sold or given away, the original owner has no legal claim to it even if a paper was signed or a verbal agreement was made.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a craigslist add last year for some really nice Boer/Nubian doelings.
A lady emailed me an basically said she didn't really need to see pics of the goats it was just going to be for her son who would be showing for the first time last year and her only concern was that I wouldn't sell her trash goats at nice goat prices. Needless to say we ended our business then and there.
I would never agree to buy a goat unseen and she just had the worst attitude about the whole thing. 
I have also refused to sell based on not knowing or caring to learn anything about the care they need. Most people who want goats ask tons of questions and are happy to learn.
Ridiculously lowball offers will end a conversation fast too. 
No offense to anyone here but if they pull up in my yard and their first question is "Do you eat your goats?" and their second is "Do you have any for sell?" the answer to both is no. lol
I have refused a lot of sales. I'm also really bad about giving big discounts to people that seem like they will treat the kids like family members. 
It drives my DH crazy. :laugh:


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I just turned down someone this morning! LoL

I am selling my milker, Delilah, who is milking over 2 gallons a day, for $575.

And you know, if I can't sell her, I will have to figure out something, and she will come with us when we move.

Someone called this morning, with a heavy accent, and asked:
"You still got goat?"
I said: "Yes, I still have goat. Her name is Delilah"
Him: Will you take 400 for it?
Me: It's NOT an IT, her name is Delilah, and No, I won't she is worth every penny I am asking for her because she is an extraordinary milker.
Him: you think it fit in the trunk of a honda civic?
Me: CLICK!!!!

And I hung up on him!

Seriously? You SEE my ad, you can SEE how much I love this girl. You can SEE she is well cared for. WHY do you have to call and be a MORON? Did he SERIOUSLY think I was going to sell him my baby???
ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I sometimes call goats it too.... I normally don't but if I don't know the person im more likely too. All because I don't want to sound too crazy about Goats


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

lol, I don't use the "it" word, either...I also don't like the term "I need to get rid of...". I had a person want to know why I wanted to "get rid of" a goat. I told them...I don't want to "get rid of her", I want to sell her to someone who wants her and will be happy to have a new family member. 

I refused, nicely, (but it's hard to convey that when you are telling someone you won't sell them an animal), to sell goats to a family member! OMgosh, that was tough...she just assumed I would give her the goat of her choice. But, she has soooo many different animals! Cats, dogs, various rodents, a bird, I believe she's a "collector" I don't think she has time to care for all these animals! So, I said no. I haven't talked to her since.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Abra said:


> I am selling my milker, Delilah, who is milking over 2 gallons a day, for $575.


Oh my. I wish I had money and lived close. I would LOVE to have a two gallon a day milker in my herd. My heart is racing just at the thought. All that milk..... I would need a second fridge! *swoon* If my math is right she would pay for herself in milk in less than three months. Totally worth it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

$575 is a lot for a milker. They are $200 all day long were I live.
I payed $350 for my 3 gallon a day milker Peeps.

Heck dairy cows IN MILK at our auctions are $35 to $75 EACH every week. Depending on low or high milkers. Everyone is getting out of the business back here. Animals are dirt cheap.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> $575 is a lot for a milker. They are $200 all day long were I live.
> I payed $350 for my 3 gallon a day milker Peeps.
> 
> Heck dairy cows IN MILK at our auctions are $35 to $75 EACH every week. Depending on low or high milkers. Everyone is getting out of the business back here. Animals are dirt cheap.


Depends on the area and quality. Also depends on how badly you want to sell. If I had a doe who was valuable to me, especially as a pet (as Lilah is), I would price her higher to find the home I felt would give her a good life. Of course if the right home came along I would consider a discount, but prices are often a good filter, at least where I live.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> $575 is a lot for a milker. They are $200 all day long were I live.
> I payed $350 for my 3 gallon a day milker Peeps.
> 
> Heck dairy cows IN MILK at our auctions are $35 to $75 EACH every week. Depending on low or high milkers. Everyone is getting out of the business back here. Animals are dirt cheap.


I need to come to your auction! Jersey bull/steer calves are bringing over $100 easy at a few days old. No one sends their milking cows to auction. As for the dairy does here I see pretty sad looking goats go for over $200 as long as they look like dairy breeds and will stand for milking at the local auction.
On topic I just told a guy no sale yesterday. He wanted one of my week old buck kids to live with his hound as a companion. And he wanted him now not at weening. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

nameless_alice said:


> I need to come to your auction! Jersey bull/steer calves are bringing over $100 easy at a few days old. No one sends their milking cows to auction. As for the dairy does here I see pretty sad looking goats go for over $200 as long as they look like dairy breeds and will stand for milking at the local auction.
> On topic I just told a guy no sale yesterday. He wanted one of my week old buck kids to live with his hound as a companion. And he wanted him now not at weening. :/


Holy Crapola ! I almost spit out my root beer float!
$100 for a jersey drop calf!!! They're $5 flat and the dairies out here, you go straight to the dairy, pick one out. 
Bottle kids are $10-20
Milking does are $200 all day long, they are at least 1+ gallon a day milkers. I paid $350 for my 3 gallon a day milker.
Registered heifer calves out here are $200 to $500 depending on the bloodlines and show quality. 
Horses are $75-500 all day long as well.

You can get a lot of these from the actual breeder at this price.

Registered doe kids are $100 from regular lines, price goes up with the bigger lines out there.

Geez, sounds like you could make your millions picking up animals out here and selling them back there , lol, but seriously.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

YES!! I only sell to other members of DGSA,Teejae


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

why is that teejae?


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> $575 is a lot for a milker. They are $200 all day long were I live.
> I payed $350 for my 3 gallon a day milker Peeps.
> 
> Heck dairy cows IN MILK at our auctions are $35 to $75 EACH every week. Depending on low or high milkers. Everyone is getting out of the business back here. Animals are dirt cheap.


Everything os cheaper in the states it seems. And there is MUCH more variety to choose from.
Up here, in Alaska, it's slim pickings. Good milkers are worth their weight in gold.  Hard to bring in animals from outside as well. Costs a FORTUNE. Most people choose to bring in bucks to breed to improve what we have.  Those with more money to play with can afford to bring doelings. Me? I shopped on CL. Got VERY lucky with Lilah.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Holy Crapola ! I almost spit out my root beer float!
> $100 for a jersey drop calf!!! They're $5 flat and the dairies out here, you go straight to the dairy, pick one out.
> Bottle kids are $10-20
> Milking does are $200 all day long, they are at least 1+ gallon a day milkers. I paid $350 for my 3 gallon a day milker.
> ...


You can't give a horse away here. I've seen good young quarter horses bring $35. Bottle bucklings usually bring over $50 when they are on the cheap side. lol If you happen to catch angus type calves they usually go over $250 quick. Honestly prices are lower this year than last and still these prices are what things are bringing now. I get at least $100 for my unregistered Boer/Nubian cross doe kids at 3 months and $90 and up for bucklings that age direct sell from the farm. I need to come your way and pick up a load for sure.

If you have seen somewhere online that someone had a sick goat and didn't seem as concerned as you would be would you sell them a kid?


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Well , maybe only sell to people who are on this forum
> I'm with you Christy , I have no idea how I will feel the first couple
> of times around  But , like they say , you cant keep them all.
> And , we all know it would be hard to afford them all , lol
> ...


They are your goats and you totally have the right to refuse buyers... Although, I think you should rethink selling them to first time owners. They can be really great homes for the goats. We were all first timers one time


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm pretty picky. 
I won't sell to renters. Renters move. Often, they move somewhere under less than ideal circumstances and can't take their goats. Then I get calls wanting me to help them place them. I know not everyone can afford to own their own property. I care about my animals long term. Buy somebody else's. Bounced around goats are skittish and human-shy. 
I won't sell to newbies without checking their fences and shelter first and never a single goat.
In my ads I try to make my preference for selling to experienced goat owners with existing herds. 
I won't sell to anyone who mentions the word "weeds". Home Depot sells weed eaters, not me. 
I'd rather keep a goat than sell it at auction.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

elchivito said:


> I'm pretty picky.
> I won't sell to renters. Renters move. Often, they move somewhere under less than ideal circumstances and can't take their goats. Then I get calls wanting me to help them place them. I know not everyone can afford to own their own property. I care about my animals long term. Buy somebody else's. Bounced around goats are skittish and human-shy.
> I won't sell to newbies without checking their fences and shelter first and never a single goat.
> In my ads I try to make my preference for selling to experienced goat owners with existing herds.
> ...


wow.

I rent, my current goat herd and I have lived in three different places within the three years I have had them, and we will be moving again probably at the end of this year or in another year, probably also to another rental. I dont see us buying our own place for at least 4 - 5 yrs. My goats are definitely not skittish or human shy.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I think she was implying that goats that are bounced around to different owners are skittish


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

keren said:


> wow.
> 
> I rent, my current goat herd and I have lived in three different places within the three years I have had them, and we will be moving again probably at the end of this year or in another year, probably also to another rental. I dont see us buying our own place for at least 4 - 5 yrs. My goats are definitely not skittish or human shy.


It SOOO depends on the renter for me. I ask for vet records or some other proof of ownership of their animals that goes beyond their current rental (or proof they have been in the rental for a LONG time and will likely stay, depending) to show me they keep their animals even when they move from one rental to another or that their rental is really stable (my parents have lived in the same rental for 30+ years) and i require hearing from the land owner that it is ok. I started that when i was doing cat rescue and had several renters tell me cats were ok only to find the cat hitting the rescue again because their landlord found out they had a cat and it was NOT allowed.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

PiccoloGoat said:


> I think she was implying that goats that are bounced around to different owners are skittish


That's exactly what I meant. I'm sure there are good renters who hang on to their animals, but in my experience they're very hard to find. My area is mostly a service based economy. Hotels, restaurants, construction. Jobs come and jobs go and people get in bad straits. I hate to see animals suffer as a result.
I'm not a commercial breeder. It's frankly hard for me to part with my babies and I don't want to take them back when their new owners can't keep them, but I have. I currently have three does in my herd that I took back rather than see them end up on craigslist again, going who knows where.


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Yes, I would definitely refuse if I knew they wouldn't be going to an adequate place. A lot of people seem to go out and want to purchase goats before they realize what responsibility it demands and that is when you get into cases of neglect because they get overwhelmed. I agree with you completely on asking plenty of questions and making sure they have everything set up :thumbup:


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I've had some kids on Craigslist for quite a while, and just got an email asking if I'd meet this person halfway if they did purchase them. Wish they would come here to see the goats and our setup.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can understand what your saying....but maybe its quite a trip for this person. I bought my Yosi without seeing her in person , but I already "knew" Riley from here , so that made it easier  
And Colorado is quite a trip from NY , lolol.
You should ask if the person would like to see the farm or the goat's sire and dam or whatever. See what they say . You will never know unless you ask


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree.... ask them some questions before saying no. Some people just don't email well


----------

